# Face moisturiser



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

What is the best one out there for men? Ever since i burnt my face on holiday my skin around my cheeks blotches up really bad, especially after a shower and when it's cold i can tell my face is really dry

Currently using this

http://www.boots.com/en/Nivea-For-Men-Rehydrating-Moisturiser-75ml_18702/


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Simple Moisturiser will never use anything else ever

http://www.boots.com/en/Simple-Kind-To-Skin-Hydrating-Light-Moisturiser-125ml_861128/


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I use Boots No7 for men, it's in a 50ml pump & costs about £18, very good stuff.

Use Simple soap, or none at all & use a cleanser.

Btw using products like this is not "gay".


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I use Morrisons oil free, £2.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Boots No7 and Clinique are the two I use.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

This one I use:

http://www.mankind.co.uk/men-u-facial-moisturiser-lift-100ml/10195994.html


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I use this buty purely because my face can be a little greasy

http://www.boots.com/en/LOreal-Men-Expert-Pure-Matte-Anti-Shine-Moisturising-Gel-50ml_16590/


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

I've tried quite a lot of the pricey ones but actually found Nivea sensitive skin and Bulldog sensitive skin to be the best ones for me. Each person is different though depending on their skin type. If you want to go more expensive then Kiehls do some good products.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Fitness Coupons said:


> I've tried quite a lot of the pricey ones but actually found Nivea sensitive skin and Bulldog sensitive skin to be the best ones for me. Each person is different though depending on their skin type. If you want to go more expensive then Kiehls do some good products.


Kiehls stuff is quality. I use facial fuel atm and its stopped me getting the usual shaving irritation and dry skin. But its stupidly expensive, I only use it because I got loads free from work. As @latblaster said: using these type of products is not "gay" :tongue:

http://www.kiehls.co.uk/mens-grooming/by-category/moisturizers/facial-fuel.aspx


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Simple or E45 does it for me


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

I use Clarins for Men, which I really rate. Used to use Clinique but I find Clarins leave my face feeling fresh and less greasy.

If you've had skin problems from burning it in the past, there's a brand called MD. it's more expensive but is really good. I'd use that if it didn't cost so much.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@J H

The Kiehls stuff has some good reviews, I'll give it a try. Love the descriptions though...so very manly! :lol:


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

I use the Kiehls facial fuel face wash which is actually comparable to brands like Nivea / L'Oreal etc that they sell in supermarkets. £17 a bottle but it's 250ml whereas most are £6-7 but only 100ml.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Men's L'Oreal is excellent.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I use this https://www.lush.co.uk/product/98/Cosmetic-Lad-Moisturiser


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> I use this buty purely because my face can be a little greasy
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/LOreal-Men-Expert-Pure-Matte-Anti-Shine-Moisturising-Gel-50ml_16590/


x2

Quality stuff this, they do a face wash that goes with it and definetly makes a difference, skin is clearer and complexion is much better.

Occasionally I'll splash out and get a Hugo Boss Gel Mosituriser which is the dogs dangleys but puts a dent in the bank balance at £20+ a pop.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

I use this: http://www.boots.com/en/Neutrogena-Visibly-Clear-Oil-Free-Moisturiser-50ml_11630/

Decent.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Fitness Coupons said:


> I use the Kiehls facial fuel face wash which is actually comparable to brands like Nivea / L'Oreal etc that they sell in supermarkets. £17 a bottle but it's 250ml whereas most are £6-7 but only 100ml.


Kiehl's is owned by L'Oreal so wouldnt surprise me if their products were pretty similar


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Tiny bit of e45 does the job for me


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I like Nivea for men


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Clarins or loteal men expert! And yes claims is a women's brand but a phenomenal moisturiser!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Whipped cream, just keep away from any Wasp/Hornet/Africanised killer bee hives










^Lol, no of course not, i use Palmers for men, it's fantastic


----------



## FaB (Apr 9, 2013)

after shaving, i use Gladskin shaving irritation cream, it decreases irritation!


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 11, 2012)

I've been using Nivea soft for years


----------



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

Clinique is good, Dermalogica is better


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

I use E45 Dermatological moisturising lotion.

Plus you get a big bottle for not much money.

http://www.boots.com/en/E45-Dermatological-Moisturising-Lotion-500ml_2034/


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

SIMPLE


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

This stuff, recommended by Dat himself!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/NeoStrata-Lotion-Plus-AHA-200ml/dp/B0001EKYQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365878109&sr=8-1&keywords=neostrata+15+aha


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## AJS (Oct 10, 2012)

Good old co co butter, gotta love the smell!!

Natural too.....


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Aqeus cream is the dogs dangly bits for any skin disorder.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nivea for Men seems to do the job for me


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Apr 29, 2013)

Kiehls Facial Fuel is the best i have found, although i did order some L'Oreal Men Expert Quenching Gel yesterday.

Apparently it is very similar to the Kiehls. We shall see.


----------

